# Sage Barista Touch or Oracle Touch



## SamBGB (10 mo ago)

Hello,

Newbie on this forum and currently in the market for a new Sage machine. I've had a couple of Sage machines throughout the years Sage Express and the Sage Barista Pro and always found the machines good for my needs, moved into a new house and so want to look at a new machine... I don't currently have a machine and I'm now missing my home made lattes! I do enjoy the process of making a coffee but wouldn't say I take the time to adjust all the settings and dialling in as I should but do want a good quality coffee at home.

I'm currently looking at the Sage Barista Touch and the Oracle Touch and wonder if the Oracle Touch being a more automated machined is worth the extra cost (almost £1000).. is the dual boiler and the automatic tamping worth the extra? Perhaps its the fact my girlfriend can make me my latte on the Oracle Touch that make it worth it in the end 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Oracles are a lot of money soem of the functionality is good, some little pointless IMHO
Auto milk good 
Auto dose and tamp - limiting to high doses, and grinder is really the week point here 
It’s auto function will produce variable different volumes of espresso . The touch functionality is there because people seem not to want buttons on anything . 
Unless you are your family really want a machine with little input the 2k its retailing at is over priced Versus machine , seperate girnder
WIth the sage barista touch your losing the auto tamp, its pretty much the same grinder. Non of this would out me off and you’d save what £1000. Yes you have to steam your own milk but it’s not that hard


----------



## SamBGB (10 mo ago)

As I understand it the Barista Touch comes with the auto milk as well is that right?


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Although I am generally happy with my Oracle Touch I probably wouldn't buy one again for the reasons @Mrboots2u highlights. I bought it to help my wife out so its a single button press but it turns out my fears were not warranted. If I had my time again then Eureka grinder and stand-alone machine (which may be the Dual Boiler).. similar expense but far more consistent in terms of output.

If you are after steaming milk then deffo get a dual boiler something - a boiler for milk and a separate one for coffee is a must from my view.


----------



## soymilk (Aug 22, 2021)

SamBGB said:


> As I understand it the Barista Touch comes with the auto milk as well is that right?


Barista touch has one touch milk foam/temp function. 
I love my Barista touch.


----------



## scottriglar8 (8 mo ago)

I have a touch, would not swap it.


----------

